# Sowood, Huddersfield



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Sowood show in Hudderfield. Anyone going?

Sowood Community Centre
Stainland Road (B6112)
Outlane, Huddersfield
West Yorkshire
HD3


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm hoping to but not 100% certain yet.


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Maybe! i hope so i love the sowood show hall. but i HATE pie and peas....wheres my vomit smiley!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I will be there, looking forward to the pie, not the peas.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Im hoping to be there with Sam. As for the pie and peas "never eat anything luminous"-Peter Kay.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Seawatch Stud said:


> Im hoping to be there with Sam. As for the pie and peas "never eat anything luminous"-Peter Kay.


Legend!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

The secret garden said:


> Maybe! i hope so i love the sowood show hall. but i HATE pie and peas....wheres my vomit smiley!


its not pie and peas as you know it though.It's worse,pork pie and peas :sick surely pork pie goes with pickle.There is a nice cosy pub down the road that does food,you northeners can keep your pie that isn't really pie.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

bloody Yorkshire folk have weird ides about food!

i may have to bring some pickle with me, i like a pork pie, but it does have to be pickle.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

SarahC said:


> The secret garden said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe! i hope so i love the sowood show hall. but i HATE pie and peas....wheres my vomit smiley!
> ...


I hear they make pork pies HOT in Yorkshire - that's just wrong.... :roll:


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Loganberry said:


> SarahC said:
> 
> 
> > The secret garden said:
> ...


There is lots wrong with Yorkshire folk and their food habits. 

Disclaimer: I am only kidding and apologies if any Yorkshire folk are offended


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm from south yorkshire and I agree, we do have weird food habits. And pie and peas? Gross. 

Well, I should hopefully be there. This may sound daft, but do you have to dress formally for shows if you're not actually in them, just going to look? Because I really don't want to be turning up in a hooded top and looking like a dimwit xD


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

well i combed my hair for the last show, does that count as formal?


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Tuxedos and ballgowns only please!. No apart from the judges, most people turn up in normal clothes, usually with bits of hay and sawdust all over them!. I couldnt tell that Matt had combed his hair lol! :lol:


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Seawatch Stud said:


> Tuxedos and ballgowns only please!. No apart from the judges, most people turn up in normal clothes, usually with bits of hay and sawdust all over them!. I couldnt tell that Matt had combed his hair lol! :lol:


awww damn i thought it looked pretty smart, i'll try harder next time! . Maybe we should do dinner suits like at the snooker!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> Tuxedos and ballgowns only please


Oh wouldn't that be _lovely_? The National Mouse Club Annual Formal Mouse Show and Dance, with champagne and canapes? We should do it!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Lol, thanks. I'll be easy to spot then, I'll be the only one in a black hoody that says "Welcome to the dark side ladies" on it xD I go everywhere in that thing xD


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

do you pronounce your name with a strong 'J' or a 'Y' sound?


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Strong J  It's like anna, with a J.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

SarahY said:


> > Tuxedos and ballgowns only please
> 
> 
> Oh wouldn't that be _lovely_? The National Mouse Club Annual Formal Mouse Show and Dance, with champagne and canapes? We should do it!
> ...


Right thats it Im wearing my tux at the next show!. I usually only wear one on cruises, but will skip the light fandango while Im judging!!. :lol:


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

JKRD1991 said:


> Strong J  It's like anna, with a J.


cool


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Sarah were'd you get that smiley!!!! Whats the sort code if i load up the list it goes mental


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

> bloody Yorkshire folk have weird ides about food!


Eh up lad! My family is from yorkshire.
Many a wonderous foodstuff comes from there


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Seawatch Stud said:


> SarahY said:
> 
> 
> > > Tuxedos and ballgowns only please
> ...


Cruises? What's this??

When is this show?


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

November 27th, in Huddersfield.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Loganberry said:


> I hear they make pork pies HOT in Yorkshire - that's just wrong.... :roll:


good grief.... :sick This smiley is on the 3rd page of the forum smileys Sam at the bottom.


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Phil normally eats my smelly hot pork pie and i push my peas about...

I cant get any of the smileys that aren't on the box just there <<<<< my computer dont like it lol


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

The secret garden said:


> Phil normally eats my smelly hot pork pie and i push my peas about...
> 
> I cant get any of the smileys that aren't on the box just there <<<<< my computer dont like it lol


Sam try and allow pop ups on the web browser, or use a different web browser; works fine on Google Chrome and Firefox.


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

You know, its daft, one measley taxi from huddersfield station to the community centre costs £10, but I can get from Barnsley to Huddersfield station for £4.95!

Mad!


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Bring on the baked pork pies and radioactive peas!. The peas are a bright green colour never seen in nature. I never know what they are eating up north as all food is just brown and hot.....including salad!.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Do not be dissing the northern folk!! I'm a Rovrum girl myself!! (Rotherham)


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Besides... you southern fairies don't have enough gravy on your food!! And do you know how long it took me to find a chippie that did cod roe and mushy pea's?


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

I spend half my life up there and I have special permission to diss them. Oh and thanks for explaning what "Rovrum" was as I would never have got it otherwise. I love it up north but its always cold even if the welcome is warm. No one has a better sense of humour than people from Yorkshire or Lancashire and Im sure they wont take offence. I was wrong about the salad thing as there is no salad!. As that great social commentator Homer Simpson said "You dont make friends with salad."


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

WillowDragon said:


> Besides... you southern fairies don't have enough gravy on your food!! And do you know how long it took me to find a chippie that did cod roe and mushy pea's?


"Dyou do nowt moist?" -Peter Kay.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Me Mum does t'salad, but thats only cos she's trying to be all posh like.

Hmm... gravy. When I was a kid, after every meal we would fight over bread to mop up our gravy LOL


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

WillowDragon said:


> Besides... you southern fairies don't have enough gravy on your food!! And do you know how long it took me to find a chippie that did cod roe and mushy pea's?


Southern Fairies............................... oh you shouldnt of said that. Well will settle this with a Yorkshire pudding making contest. P.s no we dont need a lot of Gravy to cover up the taste of our food.Dont forget curry was invented to obliterate the taste of rotten meat.  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I will allow you credit for For cheese and fruit cake though yum yum.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I'll be back. said:


> WillowDragon said:
> 
> 
> > Besides... you southern fairies don't have enough gravy on your food!! And do you know how long it took me to find a chippie that did cod roe and mushy pea's?
> ...


Yorkshire pudding competition on!

I make Yorkshire's every Sunday for my family!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Photo Please,by Sunday night. Nominate your judge.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I nominate Jack Garcia as judge


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

looks like the pie and peas are off  The show schedule states fish and chips.Surely we all like those.Mind you,you know what you can do with your cod roe.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Just get it on the plate and photographed Sunday.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Shiprat said:


> I nominate Jack Garcia as judge


Haha I bet Jack sees a lot of Yorkshire pudding in Kentucky!!. Just for the record Jack, it aint pudding!. Its artery clogging batter gloop baked in the oven. I think being from Kentucky Jack would be better qualified to judge fried chicken!.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Seawatch Stud said:


> Shiprat said:
> 
> 
> > I nominate Jack Garcia as judge
> ...


PMSL, well it will be a very neutral opinion!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Hehee I'm guessing i have to take part in this contest? Hmm... will have to make sure I have the ingredients ready, can't do it tonight, we are having a small get together in the spirit of All Hallows Eve.

Should be interesting, my oven is untested for yorkshire puds, since I live with southerners who don't like them! :wall


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> Should be interesting, my oven is untested for yorkshire puds, since I live with southerners who don't like them!


WHAT?! How can people not like them? :shock: :shock: :shock:

Sarah xxx


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

SarahY said:


> > Should be interesting, my oven is untested for yorkshire puds, since I live with southerners who don't like them!
> 
> 
> WHAT?! How can people not like them? :shock: :shock: :shock:
> ...


There's a lot of strange people on this planet Sarah :roll:


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah strange people who wont die of coronary heart disease by the time they are 45!.


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

I got 21 years left then cool :!:


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Ship rat, I notice you have Failed to submit your Yorshire Pudding Entry. I thefore claim victory and got so fed up of waiting for your entry that I ate mine.


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

at risk of being a buzz kill and going off topic...well i suppose its "On" topic, just not yorkshire pudding related......ahem..... me and george are hoping to be going to the Sowood Show!!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I prefer the batter cooked as popovers, but it is a lovely thing to see a whole mass of bubbling batter shot through with all that juice and fat and stuff.

Right, mousies at show..ahem...can anyone tell me just what bubble and squeak is anyway?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

It's fried mash potato and cabbage, and it's yummy 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Yucky, cabbage. :sick


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Bubble and squeak arrises from the Yorkshire habit of being extremly tight with money. It is the fried left overs from Christmas dinner on boxing day. Potato mixed with cabbage and as it cooks it bubbles and squeaks. It has to firm and solid and browned off with darker crispy bits around the outside then its ready to serve. If it includes bits of other ingredients from a previous christmas dinner its even better.It is absoloutly delicious. A rare case of the leftovers tasting better than the original meal.
Another Yorkshire meal is Tea Bread. Three slices of white bread on a plate, pot of steaming tea is poured over, enough for the bread to contain it, liberal amount of sugar is sprinkled over, Taste and enjoy. Yummie Try it tonight!............... Wheres Sowood anyway?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

katytwinkle said:


> at risk of being a buzz kill and going off topic...well i suppose its "On" topic, just not yorkshire pudding related......ahem..... me and george are hoping to be going to the Sowood Show!!!


I'm still hoping to go,I like Sowood the most although I'm not really sure why.It's not the food,it must be the company.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Well you dont go for the weather Sarah I can pretty much guarantee that!. Gary this topic is entitled Sowood, Huddersfield. You dont need to be a top investigator to work that one out do you?........its near Huddersfield!.


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

ooooooooooooooooofffffff!!!!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Mmmmm, 'cabbage.' Mmmmmmousies.

Just what section are we in anyway? And, are we having fun yet?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> Another Yorkshire meal is Tea Bread. Three slices of white bread on a plate, pot of steaming tea is poured over, enough for the bread to contain it, liberal amount of sugar is sprinkled over, Taste and enjoy. Yummie Try it tonight!


I'm going to, that sounds great!

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

SarahY said:


> > Another Yorkshire meal is Tea Bread. Three slices of white bread on a plate, pot of steaming tea is poured over, enough for the bread to contain it, liberal amount of sugar is sprinkled over, Taste and enjoy. Yummie Try it tonight!
> 
> 
> I'm going to, that sounds great!
> ...


Okay... I am from Yorkshire, from a family that is extremely yorkshire-ish and I have NEVER heard of this tea bread stuff. Which by the way, sounds disgusting and I think you just made it up! hehehee

K xx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

WillowDragon said:


> SarahY said:
> 
> 
> > > Another Yorkshire meal is Tea Bread. Three slices of white bread on a plate, pot of steaming tea is poured over, enough for the bread to contain it, liberal amount of sugar is sprinkled over, Taste and enjoy. Yummie Try it tonight!
> ...


you can by it in Sainsbury's but it's made from cake.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh dear... i'm obviously not as northern as I thought!! I must now ring my mother and demand why this is so!!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

WillowDragon said:


> Oh dear... i'm obviously not as northern as I thought!! I must now ring my mother and demand why this is so!!


You durn't sound very narthan las


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I came back with corned beef pie from Preston.It was a reward ,made by the lovely Anne Cookson for housing mice collected by Sarah and Naomi from Swindon and delivered to Preston by me.Its Mark that likes the Corned beef pie.Something wrong in how that turned out,Mark has nothing to do with mice and I like cake!!!!!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I have made my entries so will be going,looks like the weather will be bracing :wavesanta


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

put my entries in last night too! we might see some snow!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Shiprat said:


> put my entries in last night too! we might see some snow!


I don't know why, but I thought that the cut off was Wednesday night at 10pm.

I just happened to pick up my book to have a browse and think about what I would show, at 10 mins to 10 lastnight and realised :shock:

I had about 30 seconds to decide what to show, and then ring the relevant person. I was very apologetic   

What am I?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

didnt think you were going to Sowood?

awesome!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

We're not, Shiprat, SarahC is kindly taking our mice for us  We'll see you at Harrogate 

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the sharing of shows is great,not only for time but expense.We are all hoping to be at Harrogate though.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

So true! When it costs more than a tank of fuel to get to a show and back (the way I drive anyway  ), it's well worth sharing journeys!

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm really sad I won't be at Harrogate


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Good luck to all going to the show. Take it steady in the snow. Let us know how it goes, if any of you make it back to civilization!.


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Good luck all ! xxxxxx Sarah C gets some points you need to knock Phil off the top twenty GIRL POWER! XX


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes to the girl power.I am wanting to squash him at Harrogate.We are just about to set off through the snow.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Silly girlies, Its a mouse show not a boxing match! I didnt realise my mousing genius caused you to be so envious and bitter. Well if its any consolation I havent made any plans at all for Harrogate, I will only have what I have by pure chance. I, unlike you two, wish you both the best of luck at Harrogate.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Phil, what a wonderful display of sportsmanship and goodwill, you truly are an awesome example of mousing perfection to us newbies 

It's a bit to late to wish everyone luck as the show's already started, but I'm wishing it anyway xxx

Sarah xxx


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Quite right Sarah. Im glad someone appreciates what a challenging job it must be, to be so good, and yet so modest. Not forgetting patient as a saint and generous to newbies. Obviously one tries to set the standard, however some people you just cant reach. I hope some of you lesser mortals did well today, after all I wasnt there to win everything mwahaha!!!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Seawatch Stud said:


> Im glad someone appreciates what a challenging job it must be, to be so good, and yet so modest. Not forgetting patient as a saint and generous to newbies. Obviously one tries to set the standard, however some people you just cant reach. I hope some of you lesser mortals did well today, after all I wasnt there to win everything mwahaha!!!


Aaaah, so right Phil......
Sometimes I wonder if it's _*really*_ the mice we're all interested in anymore   

xx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

must be great each and every day to be you


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Whilst I never get bored talking about me, and clearly neither do you lot, who won what today?


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Phil you make me sick lololololololol

Spill beans someone who won!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

stuart bis u8 silver tan, Paul best satin and possibly best self,didn't see whether it was white or cream,was out at the pub,Joe best marked,me best aov, best opp age aov ,best opp age marked just so as you don't widen the gap to far.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

judging was finished by 1.30  thus missed some of it during the hour we were out for lunch.Had to emergency phone Mick and Joe who thought they had gone for a relaxing long drink to get back pronto.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Well done and congratulations to all!

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

best in show baby tan









best aov baby brindle









best marked,adult even









I think shiprat has pics of the other winners.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

ok here goes

*Table of Maxeys*










*Two Judges*










Best in Show (Juvenile)



















Best Opposite Age in Show



















I actually came home with some cards

1st AOC self U8
2nd BE self satin U8
2nd satin U8

so pretty happy


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Well done getting in the cards Matt. Did you speak to Roger about chocs?.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

yes Phil, he is bringing me some to Bradford.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Well done Matt!

Gosh, look at that silver tan! Incredible, Stuart Smith truly deserves BIS! And what a stunning even! Looked like there were quality mice there today.

Sarah xxx


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Shiprat said:


> I actually came home with some cards
> 
> 1st AOC self U8
> 2nd BE self satin U8
> ...


Great, well done  
xx


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Would have been good to see the tan on the silver, but you cant have everything. I must admit, as someone who did a fair bit of winning with Silver tans, I have never seen better ones than Smith & Hollis show. They won best tan at Preston and ran my black pretty close for BIS. Brilliant mice.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

just for you Phil,it was amazing for a youngster.It was fed up though and difficult to get a picture of


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

glad you got a pic of the tan Sarah and it was a very fed up mouse.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

A very good example of a really difficult variety. Anyone who breeds Self Silvers knows how hard it is to get the delicate top colour right, When you factor in getting a decent tan as well, it becomes a major task indeed.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

my best opp age broken,who I rather like and am pleased that it's a buck.Thats all the pics I got due to the last min rush


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice little broken. Is it the same one that won best marked under Sam last week?.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes,usurped by the everlasting even :evil:


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Seawatch Stud said:


> A very good example of a really difficult variety. Anyone who breeds Self Silvers knows how hard it is to get the delicate top colour right, When you factor in getting a decent tan as well, it becomes a major task indeed.


Yes it is a stunning looking mouse; probably one to watch at Bradford/Harrogate if it is still showable.

I had the pleasure of seeing this mouse up close and it is a great example of lots of hard work and experience.

Also It was great to chat with Ruth Hollis about mice; picked up loads of good info.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

SarahC said:


> yes,usurped by the everlasting even :evil:


the everlasting even must be nearing an end now surely?!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

marked can have a long shelf life.I still have the broken that won best marked at the annual september 2009 and looking at some of the recent exhibits I think he could still do ok.For me though he has done his bit and deserves retirement and a life of breeding.


----------

